# Earl's 1436 Tracker Mod



## Earlo (Dec 1, 2010)

Howdy,

I'm brand new to this forum and have found it an invaluable resource my boat project. Lot's of great ideas and boats on here. I got a Tracker 1436 on 12/26 and have managed to get all the structural stuff done. Next is carpeting and wiring, but will try to get the thing in the water next weekend (weather permitting) to check stability before permanently screwing everything in place. I want to add a carpeted floor as well, but am still curious as to whether it should be attached or not. If not attached, do I run the risk of it flying out of the boat while on the highway?


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry, I had to delete my post. It didn't apply. Welcome aboard and enjoy your mod !


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 4, 2011)

welcome aboard mate 8) 

you should be fine on the decks not flying out, mine don't and its close to what you did, you can compare them with yours of my link at the bottom. agian I think they will not fly out.

Nice looking project too


----------



## cali27 (Jan 4, 2011)

Your off to a great start, looks really good!! As far as the floor flying out, I have the same boat with carpeted floors and I don't have then screwed down. Never an issue


----------



## Earlo (Jan 4, 2011)

cali27 said:


> Your off to a great start, looks really good!! As far as the floor flying out, I have the same boat with carpeted floors and I don't have then screwed down. Never an issue




Thanks for the replies (cali and fishing buds), that puts my mind at ease. It's been a busy week to be sure. A bit of a step backwards when I read today on another post warning against using galvanized brackets in contact with aluminum. Thankfully there are only four places where that occurs in my build and I have not drilled or screwed them into place yet. Just made another trip to HD to remedy that situation, which makes approximately 28 trips and counting.


----------



## 12_Tinner (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work so far, very clean and professional looking IMO. I would screw everything in, just makes it solid.

Looking forward to the next set of photo's.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 5, 2011)

12_Tinner said:


> Nice work so far, very clean and professional looking IMO. I would screw everything in, just makes it solid.
> 
> Looking forward to the next set of photo's.



Thanks. Just to be clear, I am going to screw the frame and seat rests in, and then screw the carpeted decks to those. My question was really only about the carpeted flooring in between the benches. I've seen where other posters have left these unattached so that they can be easily taken out to retrieve lost hooks and whatnot. That seems like a good idea, unless of course a carpeted 3' x 4' piece of plywood flies out on the highway and takes out the bus load of nuns behind you.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 6, 2011)

Two thirds of the way there! I'm praying for decent weather this weekend to see what this thing is like on the water. I bought the boat new, and started working on it without ever having launched it. That was probably a mistake, because if there is any sort of leak or problem, I'm certain that I've voided the warranty with alterations. I've learned a lot though. Like how to persuade a toggle bolt to cooperate, and that when you drill into styrofoam, it's particles tend to scatter to all parts of your garage. I have a 1965 6 hp Johnson Seahorse that pushed my little 12 ft. jon just fine. I'm anxious to find out how it will do with the new boat. Where I fish I usually don't travel more than a mile on the water, so it should be okay.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good man. I second Cali's opinion on the floorboards not flying out. I've never had a problem with mine and I've taken it on the highway. I did put a flooring in mine but put 2x4 supports on the bottom because when it was resting on the ribs i found it was soft in the middle and didn't want it cracking under the weight of my body or warping from standing on it for long periods of time, especially if it was wet. That made the flooring a little heavier too, although it is easily removable if I need to get to the bottom of the boat for some reason.

You can check out my link at the bottom for pics of the flooring...


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice clean job. Let us know how she handles in the water.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 6, 2011)

If it were my boat, id cut that middle bench out and put carpeted flooring on bottom and up sides all the way beck the the back bench like i did with mine:


----------



## Earlo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> Looking good man. I second Cali's opinion on the floorboards not flying out. I've never had a problem with mine and I've taken it on the highway.
> 
> Thanks Hooky. I had planned on putting some support on the bottom. And I checked out your build some time ago. It's awesome. I reference it from time to time to remind me that even though I'm spending a lot of time on my build, I have not yet gone off the deep end!


----------



## Earlo (Jan 6, 2011)

If it were my boat, id cut that middle bench out and put carpeted flooring on bottom and up sides all the way beck the the back bench like i did with mine:

Thanks Dixie. Your rig looks great. I had minor palpitations just drilling a few small holes in a brand new boat, so cutting the bench out might resulted in a stroke. Maybe next time though.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 6, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> If it were my boat, id cut that middle bench out and put carpeted flooring on bottom and up sides all the way beck the the back bench like i did with mine:



Nice Job. Is that a Tracker 1436?


----------



## Earlo (Jan 10, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Nice clean job. Let us know how she handles in the water.



Did the maiden launch on Saturday, which was fortunate because it snowed here yesterday. Could not have been more pleased. The 6 hp pushed the boat nicely and I was able to move around in the boat without fear of going for a swim. I was afraid that the front deck seat was positioned a little too far forward, but it seemed to be just fine. I sat up there in some moderately choppy water without feeling unbalanced. I was hoping for someone to come by and provide me with a nice, big wake test, but that will have to come another day. Only hiccup was I forgot to take my battery and am still unsure whether to place it in the back or front. The other pleasant surprise was that in spite of the added weight, I was able to get the boat on and off the trailer by myself with no issues at all. Next up: completing the front and rear hatch covers, wiring and lights, t. motor mount, flooring and coming up with a name for this craft. Thanks again for everyone's comments and ideas. Summer cannot get here fast enough.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 10, 2011)

VERY NICE. So jealous of the motor! I need a gas motor!

To answer baitcaster's question, no its a PolarKraft 1440. nice and wide!

I didnt know they made seats that color lol


----------



## Earlo (Jan 10, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> VERY NICE. So jealous of the motor!



Thanks. My dad bought that Johnson new in 1965. I've had the carb rebuilt, but that's about it. It's been through a lot but just keeps pluggin. Keep and eye on Craigs list, I see small outboards on there all the time. I cannot imagine buying a new one given the prices for them these days.

Here's one for you after about a three minute search:
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/2151678166.html

You'll have to find the cash yourself.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea thats turning out great, tight job so far 8)


----------



## freetofish (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. you really got with the rebuild...it looks great. I am glad to hear its not top heavy as you are up quite aways off the floor of the boat....great looking finished project...I do have only one question.......Where did you buy those fish?


----------



## Earlo (Jan 11, 2011)

freetofish said:


> Wow. you really got with the rebuild...it looks great. I am glad to hear its not top heavy as you are up quite aways off the floor of the boat....great looking finished project...I do have only one question.......Where did you buy those fish?



Thanks. Those catfish came from Lake Ray Hubbard (east of Dallas). And after adding up all my mod expenses, catfish is only costing me about $98 per pound! But over time, the cost will drop.


----------



## Brine (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice work Earl. =D>


----------



## Earlo (Jan 13, 2011)

Finished wiring last night. My dear departed father was a master electrician, and I'm sure he was looking down on me and shaking his head. But I think I did okay. Progress has been slowed to a crawl with temps in the 20's the last several nights. My garage is not heated, and to those of you in northern climates, I'll go ahead and say it for you: Yes, I am a puss. My hatch covers are all cut and treated. Now need only to carpet them and attach hinges.

I noticed an stamp on my plywood last night that said "Warning: this product may produce wood dust, which has been shown to possibly cause cancer in the state of California" or something close to that.
Thank goodness I'm working in Texas!


----------



## Flat Bottom (Jan 13, 2011)

where did you get your fuse box?


----------



## Earlo (Jan 13, 2011)

Flat Bottom said:


> where did you get your fuse box?



That's from Bass Pro. It was about $23.

Here's a link (it looks a little different from mine online)
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops®-Rocker-Switch-Panels/product/861/-503572


----------



## Earlo (Jan 17, 2011)

Finished the wiring, trolling motor mount and hatch covers this weekend. Only thing left is to carpet two flooring pieces and I'm done (for the time being!). I was thinking about it this weekend and came up with the following tin boats postulate: The amount of time spent on your build is roughly equivalent to one tenth of time it will take for dropped screws and washers to resurface.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks nice< everything seems in reach. You are to top it off with some LED lights from our sponsor BlueWater. That look killer

FYI, BlueWater is no longer a sponsor; however, that's not to say they should be any less of a consideration. I ordered a package from them last week, and I'm looking forward to seeing them on my rig.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 17, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> Looks nice< everything seems in reach. You are to top it off with some LED lights from our sponsor BlueWater. That look killer
> 
> Thanks bud. I forgot to photo it, but I did put an led utility light under the front of the rear bench. It's a strip that's about 1" x 7" an it fit perfectly in the space. I got it from Academy, and if wanted, you can snap several of them together for a longer strip.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 20, 2011)

Done! Final Photos coming when the weather allows me to take the boat out. The strange thing is that now that I'm finished, I'm feeling an odd mix of accomplishment and sadness. My wife said it was postpartum depression. If I were to do this again, I would definitely not start in late December because I've now got a boat that I won't be able to really enjoy for another couple of months. To fill the void, I spent part of last night making a trailer catwalk. By the time Spring arrives, I may have added the onboard grill, satellite dish, reclining seats and sunscreen dispenser.

Thanks again to everyone for their ideas, comments and encouragement.


----------



## ncfishin (Jan 20, 2011)

"I noticed an stamp on my plywood last night that said "Warning: this product may produce wood dust, which has been shown to possibly cause cancer in the state of California" or something close to that.
Thank goodness I'm working in Texas!"


I just read your thread, and I wanted to say, great job!
Also, that was a pretty good observation on the plywood stamp. I got a good laugh out of what you said. Thank God California has so many enlightened and wise people looking out for them. Probably why they,re so broke. Gotta pay those brilliant minds for taking care of them.
Sorry, I know, no politics. I just couldn't help it. Thanks for the laugh, even if I mighta hurt a rib. Again, your boat looks awesome.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Great lookin Boat! I have the same one and I cant wait till the summer ( Michigan ). All the work you did looks very clean and professional =D> , also I know Im a little late on this but I have a carpeted floor in my 1436 and it doesnt budge while on the trailer, its not secured to anything just a little snug. It makes it easier for me to clean out the boat with the water hose.


----------



## joshhegwood (Jan 20, 2011)

A bit of a step backwards when I read today on another post warning against using galvanized brackets in contact with aluminum. Thankfully there are only four places where that occurs in my build and I have not drilled or screwed them into place yet. Just made another trip to HD to remedy that situation, which makes approximately 28 trips and counting.[/quote]


just wondering what kind or brackets you ended up using?


----------



## Earlo (Jan 21, 2011)

just wondering what kind or brackets you ended up using?

Josh,

I made some out of aluminum angle bolted together, then bolted to the floor brace and wood support. It's not really weight bearing, but is mainly to keep anything from shifting. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture of this.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 21, 2011)

catfishjoe said:


> Great lookin Boat! I have the same one and I cant wait till the summer ( Michigan ). All the work you did looks very clean and professional =D> , also I know Im a little late on this but I have a carpeted floor in my 1436 and it doesnt budge while on the trailer, its not secured to anything just a little snug. It makes it easier for me to clean out the boat with the water hose.




Thanks Joe. After I carpeted and put the floor piece in place, I figured out that there was not going to be any problem. In fact it's so snug that I may have trouble lifting it out without some sort of handle on it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 21, 2011)

She looks great - got sdome ideas for my boat!


----------



## Earlo (Jan 31, 2011)

Final (for the time being!) pics. Took her out on Saturday, did not get a bite, but sure enjoyed
a day on the water, in T-shirts in late January no less.


----------



## davehopper8 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job I am working on a topper 15 right now. What size outboard are you running and how did she do on the water.


----------



## Earlo (Feb 14, 2011)

davehopper8 said:


> Nice job I am working on a topper 15 right now. What size outboard are you running and how did she do on the water.



Sorry for the slow reply davehopper. I have an older ('65) 6 hp Johnson. It pushes the boat okay, but I'd like to put a 10hp on it if I can find a decent used one.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 14, 2011)

It turned out nice!


----------



## davehopper8 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am in the same situation I have a really nice 72 johnson 9.5 but I think I might nees something bigger wont know until spring though.


----------



## Earlo (Mar 28, 2011)

The new boat is working out nicely. Loving spring time in Texas, as the crappie are finding me in droves.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice stringer, now where's my frying pan.....


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 28, 2011)

Earlo said:


> The new boat is working out nicely. Loving spring time in Texas, as the crappie are finding me in droves.



Great mess of fish. I wish we had Spring in Minnesota, LOL.


----------



## Earlo (Mar 28, 2011)

[/quote]

Great mess of fish. I wish we had Spring in Minnesota, LOL.[/quote]

I hear ya. The tables will be turned in August when it's 105. Lakes right now are already down 4 feet and falling, I'm dodging stumps, a lot of ramps are closed, there is no rain in sight and they're predicting a dry, hot summer.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, after two years of filling my freezer from this boat, I'm sad to say she is being retired. To say that it leaks like a sieve would be an insult to sieves. It leaks like a colander. I tried everything I could – gluvit, 5200, Steelflex – and the fixes only lasted temporarily. I've ordered a Weldbilt 1448V that should be arriving in a couple of weeks and will post pics of that one's progress. I do know that I'm not going to be doing as much with that boat as the tracker shown here, nor will I need to. I think that part of the leaking rivets problem stemmed from all the additional weight that stressed the hull– both in the water, and especially, when trailering. 

Thanks to all who guided me thru my first build. I learned a lot.


----------



## SantaClo (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice modifications you did there! As a 1436 owner I'm looking at good mod example like this to inspire me.

I'm just wondering, since the 1436 has a max load capacity of only 580 lbs, isn't too much adding all this in the boat??


----------



## Earlo (Feb 19, 2013)

SantaClo said:


> Very nice modifications you did there! As a 1436 owner I'm looking at good mod example like this to inspire me.
> 
> I'm just wondering, since the 1436 has a max load capacity of only 580 lbs, isn't too much adding all this in the boat??



SantaClo,

Sorry for the slow reply. I've already moved on to the other boat. The decking, seats and framework was between 100-120 pounds. So it was okay in the water. I believe that the problems I encountered were from the additional weight stressing the boat when on the trailer. It had some cracks around the rivets that were near the trailer bunks, likely caused by potholes, rr tracks and other bumps in the road. I didn't really consider this when doing the build.


----------

